# Advise needed for Home Theater setup under $ 1500



## srijith1234 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Iam searching for my first HT setup and your advise is needed.

My preferences are 70% music and rest is movies. Iam not concentrating on buying center and surround for the time being.

I have auditioned the below package

Denon 1612 + Tower speakers KEF C series C5 + KEF C4 200Watt Sub

Denon 1612 + Polk Tower speakers TSi 400 + PSW 125 300Watt Sub

Which of the above package do you guys think would be best in terms of music or do you recommend some other combo?

And how about the following package which was suggested to me by a dealer ( Deonon 1612+ JBL studio one series speakers). Does this combination work well. 

Please advise.

Regards,
Srijith:wave:


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

srijith1234 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Iam searching for my first HT setup and your advise is needed.
> 
> ...


I really like the quality of KEF , i think they are a notch above the TSi/Monitor line but depending where you are .If you are in the US , you can get the Monitor line from Newegg.com and i would take the Monitor 70's ( same as the TSi 500 ) they are much better for music than the TSi 400/Monitor 60's . For sub you can check out amazon for a BIC 12 , or direct sales company's as HSU , or EPIK or ED . 

Since this speakers like some clean power  you should think to buy a receiver with pre-out's where later you can ad a power amp .


----------



## srijith1234 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Thanks for your input!!!

Getting the below package for $ 1500

Denon AVR 1311 + Boston Acoustics A250(tower) + A225c + A25 + Asw250(sub)

Is this better than the one mentioned above?


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

IMO is a down-grade from your first options :huh:


----------



## srijith1234 (Oct 7, 2011)

ok so this package Denon AVR 1311 + Boston Acoustics A250(tower) + A225c + A25 + Asw250(sub) is out of question


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

srijith1234 said:


> ok so this package Denon AVR 1311 + Boston Acoustics A250(tower) + A225c + A25 + Asw250(sub) is out of question


The Denon 1611 as a calibration system more complete since it comes with microphone and the 1311 its a auto correction room without microphone .

For me the Polk or the KEF are a bit above the Boston :huh:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

If your able , try auditioning the Martin Logan Motion 12 or 10 model. Musically KEF or Polk do not even come close..... if you doubt me go hear for yourself...Any Magnolia Center / Best Buy you can hear them .... so here's my suggested system . I base my opinion on 8 yrs of selling and installing HT in the DFW area.....remember*THE most important aspect of your system is SPEAKERS *so use 75 to 85 % of your budget on them...

Martin Logan Motion 12 - $1200
Pioneer VSX-921-K 7.1 - $375
Velodyne VX-11 sub - $143

Slightly over budget but these prices are tax free AND deals will be made on BLACK FRIDAY :T


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> If your able , try auditioning the Martin Logan Motion 12 or 10 model. Musically KEF or Polk do not even come close..... if you doubt me go hear for yourself...Any Magnolia Center / Best Buy you can hear them .... so here's my suggested system . I base my opinion on 8 yrs of selling and installing HT in the DFW area.....remember*THE most important aspect of your system is SPEAKERS *so use 75 to 85 % of your budget on them...
> 
> Martin Logan Motion 12 - $1200
> Pioneer VSX-921-K 7.1 - $375
> ...


WoW a HTIB per say from Martin Logan now became better than KEF :heehee: . Funny thing you are a seller and installer :scratch: and you choose Martin Logan for sure i don't know were you classified Dynaudio or Totem !!!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Martin Logan is HTIB ???? REALLY ? O yeah , your from Canada


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> Martin Logan is HTIB ???? REALLY ? O yeah , your from Canada


Your last statement tells me everything , neither you are a installer or just a really bad seller , if you read properly i said " *PER SAY* but i guess that's way to much vocabulary for you or you missed school that day . BTW your comments about being Canadian , i am , and proud of it , but your racist comment i guess dosen't have a place anywhere neither on this forums or anywhere else so keep that to you .


----------

